# ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.05-r6 package conflicts

## Marlo

Hi,

kann mir einer einen Fix für dieses Problem geben? Wäre zu schön, Danke im voraus.  :Laughing: 

bash-2.05b# emerge portage

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.0.48-r5 to /

>>> md5 src_uri  portage-2.0.48-r5.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking portage-2.0.48-r5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.48-r5/work

>>> Source unpacked.

usw.

>>> sys-apps/portage-2.0.48-r5 merged.

 sys-apps/portage

    selected: 2.0.48-r7

   protected: 2.0.48-r5

     omitted: none

>>> Packages in red are slated for removal.

>>> Packages in green will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/portage-2.0.48-r7...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

--- !mtime obj /var/tmp/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/man/man5/vim.5.gz

usw.

--- !targe sym /usr/bin/g-cpan.pl

--- !targe sym /usr/bin/emerge

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

bash-2.05b#

bash-2.05b# emerge -u system

Calculating system dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the <dev-perl/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.05-r6 package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

bash-2.05b# emerge --deep -u world

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the <dev-perl/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.05-r6 package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

bash-2.05b#

Im Nachgang habe ich, nur zum Test, mc installiert, ging wunderbar. Nur bei system und world scheint das Problem aufzutreten. Auf meiner Experimental-Installation habe ich einfach ExtUtils-usw. unmerged. Danach kommt die selbe Fehlermeldung mit einem anderen Programm, auch was mit perl.

Was ist zu tun ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Danke

----------

## Nooky

hi,

ganz ähnliche frage hab ich heute auch schon gestellt, vllt. hilft dir das gleiche weiter wie bei mir

gruss

nooky

----------

## Scandium

Hi,

wäre nett, wenn du uns den output von --pretend (-p) zeigen würdest damit wir sehen, welches Paket welches blockt.

Es ist aber wahrscheinlich, dass es von dem neuen perl-5.8.0-r12 kommt,  das seit gestern stable ist, das blockt nämlich manche Perl module.

Falls es wirklich daran liegt, dann mach einfach

"emerge -C <alle perl module die geblockt werden>", update dann perl und dann kannst du die anderen perl module wieder problemlos installieren.

---

Edit:

Während ich das geschrieben habe, hat Nooky den link gepostet (wo das selbe Vorgeschlagen wird wie ich dir eben)  :Wink: 

----------

## NueX

Hallo!

Ich habe das (denke ich) gleiche Problem:

```

# emerge -u world -p

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B    ] <dev-perl/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.05-r6 (from pkg dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12)

[blocks B    ] <dev-perl/Test-Simple-0.47-r1 (from pkg dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12)

[blocks B    ] <dev-perl/File-Spec-0.84-r1 (from pkg dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12)

[ebuild    U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12 [5.8.0-r10]

```

Nun mache ich ein

```

emerge -C dev-perl/ExtUtils-MakeMaker dev-perl/Test-Simple dev-perl/File-Spec

```

Das

```
emerge -u world -p

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild    U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12 [5.8.0-r10]

```

läuft nun Problemlos und danach kann ich die module wieder installieren.

Danke Scandium!

----------

## Marlo

Ich bin baff!!  :Very Happy: 

Herzlichen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Habe gerade den Sprint von Armstrong und Ulrich gesehen; war schon spannend.

Und hier die Ergebnisse von --pretend:

bash-2.05b# emerge --pretend system

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating system dependencies ...done!

[blocks B    ] <dev-perl/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.05-r6 (from pkg dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12)

[blocks B    ] <dev-perl/File-Spec-0.84-r1 (from pkg dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12)

[ebuild    U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12 [5.8.0-r10]

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.3 [3.1.2-r3]

bash-2.05b#

bash-2.05b# emerge --pretend world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B    ] <dev-perl/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.05-r6 (from pkg dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12)

[blocks B    ] <dev-perl/File-Spec-0.84-r1 (from pkg dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12)

[ebuild    U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12 [5.8.0-r10]

[ebuild    U ] app-admin/webmin-1.100-r1 [1.100]

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.3 [3.1.2-r3]

bash-2.05b#

Den Vorschlag aus der anderen Meldung mit:

emerge unmerge Test-Simple File-Spec && emerge -U perl

hab ich mir (noch) nicht getraut, ebenso der Vorschlag von Scandium. Was wird damit in Gang gesetzt?

Als Danke nochmals für die schnelle Reaktion !

----------

## Scandium

Hallo,

du musst mit emerge -C (bzw. "emerge unmerge") alle Perl Module die geblockt werden deinstallieren, also in deinem Fall machst du:

```
emerge -C dev-perl/File-Spec dev-perl/ExtUtils-MakeMaker

```

dann werden diese beiden Module deinstalliert (bei dir scheinen keine anderen Perl Module installiert zu sein die das update auf perl-5.8.0-r12 blocken).

Danach kannst du mit

```
emerge -u perl
```

Perl updaten (da ja jetzt besagte Module nicht mehr installiert sind).

Nach dem Perl update kannst du dann mit

```
emerge dev-perl/File-Spec dev-perl/ExtUtils-MakeMaker
```

die vorher deinstallierten Module wieder installieren...

Ich hoffe, das war ausführlich genug erklärt, wenn es noch fragen gibt, dann poste einfach hier.

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> Im Nachgang habe ich, nur zum Test, mc installiert, ging wunderbar. Nur bei system und world scheint das Problem aufzutreten.

 

Das liegt daran, dass ein emerge system/world dev-lang/perl updaten will, das ist ein rein perl-spezifisches Problem mit den Blockern und hat nichts mit portage oder anderen Paketen zu tun.(Ist aber vorher bekannt gewesen, dass das auftreten wird, also mein Vorschlag - und der in dem anderen Thread natürlich auch - ist kein "hack" oder so, sondern die offiziell "saubere" Lösung für das Problem)

----------

## Marlo

Danke Scandium!

Hab mir jetzt auch gedacht, warum nichts ausprobieren und habe eingegeben:

bash-2.05b# emerge -C dev-perl/ExtUtils-MakeMaker dev-perl/Test-Simple dev-perl/File-Spec

!!! Couldn't find match for dev-perl/Test-Simple

 dev-perl/File-Spec

    selected: 0.82

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/ExtUtils-MakeMaker

    selected: 6.05-r4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> Packages in red are slated for removal.

>>> Packages in green will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1

>>> Unmerging dev-perl/File-Spec-0.82...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

--- !found obj /usr/share/perl/gentoo-pods/5.8.0/File-Spec-0.82.pod.arch

usw.

>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

ging also sauber durch und dann:

bash-2.05b# emerge -u world -p

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild    U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12 [5.8.0-r10]

[ebuild    U ] app-admin/webmin-1.100-r1 [1.100]

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.3 [3.1.2-r3]

bash-2.05b# emerge -u world

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 3) dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12 to /

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/distfiles/Safe-2.09.tar.gz

--16:22:04--  http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/distfiles/Safe-2.09.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/Safe-2.09.tar.gz'

Resolving gentoo.oregonstate.edu... done.

Connecting to gentoo.oregonstate.edu[128.193.0.3]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 11,465 [application/x-tar]

100%[================================================================================>] 11,465         8.15K/s    ETA 00:00

usw.

im Moment läuft alles noch. Wenns durch ist, melde ich mich mit dem Ergebnis. Kann ein paar Minuten länger dauern, da ich mich über ISDN noch von Hand einwählen muß. Hab noch Fehler in den Scripten.

Auf jeden Fall -- nochmals herzlichen Dank für die schnelle und überaus kompetente Hilfe. Ich machs ja nur als Hobby. Sozusagen als Ersatz fürs Schachspielen.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Marlo

Hi Scandium

natürlich werde ich noch:

emerge -u perl

und

emerge dev-perl/File-Spec dev-perl/ExtUtils-MakeMaker

ausführen. Ich habs zu spät gelesen und hoffe, dass alles sauber läuft.

Gruß Marlboro

----------

## Marlo

Hi all,

und hier das Endergebnis der fundierten Hilfestellung von Scandium !!

bash-2.05b# emerge -u system

Calculating system dependencies ...done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

bash-2.05b# emerge -u world

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

bash-2.05b#

Gibts in gentoo eigentlich auch ein "emerge thank-you-so-much-developer"

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Scandium

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> Gibts in gentoo eigentlich auch ein "emerge thank-you-so-much-developer"
> 
> 

 

Ja gibt es: (indirekt zumindest  :Wink:  )

Mail client öffnen und an den developer eine Lobesmail schreiben (ist in fast allen Fällen developername@gentoo.org, nur ganz wenige nennen sich im Forum/IRC anders als deren mail alias ist).

Wäre mir neu, wenn es devs gibt die sowas nicht freuen würde  :Wink: 

----------

